# Finally-a pic of me!



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have been with mut for over a year now and have never posted pics of myself on the internet-ever! So this is me! Yes I am wearing the whole crown/banner/gown on is because of am apart of Royalty and hold the "princess" title for my town. No this is not a beauty pageant title, but an ambassador title! And this is one of my dresses that i got from bcbg maxazira! Oh btw, there will be alot more coming- I am waiting on my sister to send me them!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 3, 2006)

Well you look great sweetie.,, you take great pics , you should post more


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 3, 2006)

You are too adorable!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2006)

Yay, a pic! Very pretty!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

You're definitely adorable! Great dress! Love the color!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Awww! Thanks you two, and yes pla4u i _will_ definetley post more!


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Ya your really hot


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ya your really hot



yeah lol thx but I am only 16!


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah lol thx but I am only 16!



Did I say your hot.... I mean *cough* uuuuh,..... ummm.... This doesnt leave the board


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did I say your hot.... I mean *cough* uuuuh,..... ummm.... This doesnt leave the board



agreed!



But when it comes down to it-you know it! lol jk


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif agreed!



But when it comes down to it-you know it! lol jk Well maybe I was talking about the girl behind you... yaaaa now who feels silly... Sheesh... Speak before you think. Tisk tisk... what is this world coming to. A man cant have an oppinion about a girl without another girl saying something because she thinks he is commenting on her. Sheeeesh!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well maybe I was talking about the girl behind you... yaaaa now who feels silly... Sheesh... Speak before you think. Tisk tisk... what is this world coming to. A man cant have an oppinion about a girl without another girl saying something because she thinks he is commenting on her. Sheeeesh!!



Yeah..... I guess that was kinda wrong on my part



.....I mean the beauty of that crown-oh my it is just so breath taking, too bad I can't say much for the face b/c mine is in they way, but oh well a little mystery is always sexy!


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Yeah..... I guess that was kinda wrong on my part



.....I mean the beauty of that crown-oh my it is just so breath taking, too bad I can't say much for the face b/c mine is in they way, but oh well a little mystery is always sexy! Thats right lol. That crown ummm...turned me on. And mystery is sexy. I only go for girls when its in the dark otherwise where is the fun in it if you can see eachother pffff... Some people are just so boring these days, always have to be in lighting.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 3, 2006)

So pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 3, 2006)

you are so cute! finally a pic


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats right lol. That crown ummm...turned me on. And mystery is sexy. I only go for girls when its in the dark otherwise where is the fun in it if you can see eachother pffff... Some people are just so boring these days, always have to be in lighting.



Yeah I am like that with guys too! In the dark they are like Christmas crackers, you'll never know what you're going to get-could be good...or most likely dreadfully cheap. But either way you are stuck with them- until you through them out.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 3, 2006)

You are so cute! Thanks for posting pic!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thx everyone for being so nice!


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah I am like that with guys too! In the dark they are like Christmas crackers, you'll never know what you're going to get-could be good...or most likely dreadfully cheap. But either way you are stuck with them- until you through them out.



lmao!!! Nicely put... and ouch is right. However you do have a point. And if I may say, if relationships were based strictly in the dark there would never be any shallow people in the world. Thats a dream come true


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 3, 2006)

Ohh, you're really pretty!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao!!! Nicely put... and ouch is right. However you do have a point. And if I may say, if relationships were based strictly in the dark there would never be any shallow people in the world. Thats a dream come true




Yes, shallow is not good. That is why i waited for so long to post my pic.(pft...sort of i was just lazy) I think we should pull all of the electricity off for one day, and she who gets matched up with whom. Who knows maybe you will end up with your tiara girl and live happily ever after.You know... the hot one, the one whos face is covered my mine? And maybe I end will with my prince charming: Micheal Jackson. What? He truly is beautiful on the inside! But I don't know I might be getting too old for him-he prefers children around 6-10 years of age


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, shallow is not good. That is why i waited for so long to post my pic.(pft...sort of i was just lazy) I think we should pull all of the electricity off for one day, and she who gets matched up with whom. Who knows maybe you will end up with your tiara girl and live happily ever after.You know... the hot one, the one whos face is covered my mine? And maybe I end will with my prince charming: Micheal Jackson. What? He truly is beautiful on the inside! But I don't know I might be getting too old for him-he prefers children around 6-10 years of age



LMAO!!! Michael Jackson thats a little disturbing hahaha. Well I totally agree with you. The city should just have a black out one day!! See who gets fixed up with who... 
Tiara hey....hmmm....interesting muahahhaha AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHA... emm..umm ya cool



. I agree with you. Im calling the cable company tomorrow and asking if this can be done around the world hehe lol.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO!!! Michael Jackson thats a little disturbing hahaha. Well I totally agree with you. The city should just have a black out one day!! See who gets fixed up with who... 
Tiara hey....hmmm....interesting muahahhaha AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHA... emm..umm ya cool




. I agree with you. Im calling the cable company tomorrow and asking if this can be done around the world hehe lol.

Definetly do that! I am not sure of his response though, its gonna be like another Y2k!But I can make it happen, just give me the place and i'll send her! Oh btw she is like the same age as me....sooo yea-i guess people will do anything for love...

How can you say MJ is disturbing? He has all the qualitys i want in a man!.......its called femininity


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definetly do that! I am not sure of his response though, its gonna be like another Y2k!But I can make it happen, just give me the place and i'll send her! Oh btw she is like the same age as me....sooo yea-i guess people will do anything for love...

How can you say MJ is disturbing? He has all the qualitys i want in a man!.......its called femininity





Oh ya that age is kinda bad haha.... Lots of people date younger girls. I really dont like it. I love older girs



2 or 3 yrs older.. Thats just my preference though, but if a girl is nice then hey Ill give anything a shot.. However 16 is pretty close to pushing it lol.. She better be damn good haha jk.
And I say hes disturbing because...Yes he may be feminine however you can still be feminine without like wanting to have sex with little kids, and hanging your baby over the ledge of your room... and just being straight out weird lol. Im very femininity as you put it, but Im not weird haha. And plus hes just so unattractive its like blah... Do you really find him good looking lol??? How can you tell he has a new face every week.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh ya that age is kinda bad haha.... Lots of people date younger girls. I really dont like it. I love older girs



2 or 3 yrs older.. Thats just my preference though, but if a girl is nice then hey Ill give anything a shot.. However 16 is pretty close to pushing it lol.. She better be damn good haha jk.
And I say hes disturbing because...Yes he may be feminine however you can still be feminine without like wanting to have sex with little kids, and hanging your baby over the ledge of your room... and just being straight out weird lol. Im very femininity as you put it, but Im not weird haha. And plus hes just so unattractive its like blah... Do you really find him good looking lol??? How can you tell he has a new face every week.

LoL geez! OF course I am joking! Everyone I know makes fun of him!But yes you are feminine-but in a good way! You are not like some freaks out there-





But yeah i completely agree with the whole age thing. Here if you are under 18 and you are dating somebody that is not the same age as you-you are considered trampy! But when you are older it doesn't matter as much. This summer when I was working there was a whole group of hockey players that came in and they are about your age and they were hiting on me and another girl(who is 14!!) and they wanted to hang out with us after our shift. I was like uuggghhh nooo.....lol


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

HAHA ok good!! I was seriously worried for a while there i was not sure lol. Im glad you think like the rest of us



.

And also...I agree with you, thats just gross when guys that old try and pick up 14 yr old girls, like get a damn life seriously.. Its just because they are dessperate fools and cant get a girl their own age. But most of all I hate the girls that go with the guys like that. Little 14 year old girls having sex with guys my age or older. Thats so pigish and gross. Ive known a few girls like that, just give in and think they are super cool.. but they get nowhere fast. Thats why I like older girls



Always mature and I find I can hold a convo with them long and have more in common. Its kind of strange haha.

But as they say, its fine for an older guy to date a yougner girl, but when a older girl dates a younger guy its concidered weird. But I dont care...times are changing now, and its happening more and more each day



.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHA ok good!! I was seriously worried for a while there i was not sure lol. Im glad you think like the rest of us



.
And also...I agree with you, thats just gross when guys that old try and pick up 14 yr old girls, like get a damn life seriously.. Its just because they are dessperate fools and cant get a girl their own age. But most of all I hate the girls that go with the guys like that. Little 14 year old girls having sex with guys my age or older. Thats so pigish and gross. Ive known a few girls like that, just give in and think they are super cool.. but they get nowhere fast. Thats why I like older girls



Always mature and I find I can hold a convo with them long and have more in common. Its kind of strange haha.

But as they say, its fine for an older guy to date a yougner girl, but when a older girl dates a younger guy its concidered weird. But I dont care...times are changing now, and its happening more and more each day



.

Yeah I am at a kinda bad age right now, Olders guys are looking to hookup with ppl my age(which is illegal) and all the guys my age are just skanky tramps from where I come from!! I maybe only know i guy who is like 2hours away from me, and i bet nothing will ever happen. But really when it comes down to it- its all about confidence and self worth which alot of ppl i know don't have. I try to hang out with the right people to aviod those things. I hate double standards....wow we have been chatting for a long time!


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Really??? Do you live in a town? Alot of people in Regina are that way too, it seems no relationships lately work out here . But its because of the huge age differences. I guess if you really like someone then its ok. Like say if you liked someone that was 18 and he liked you and you guys knew eachother for a long time and had alot of things in commen then its fine...but a 14 yr old girl going for a 20 yr old just to be cool is wrong to me.

Its funny this girl I like lives all the way in New York haha. But we have alot in common, shes pretty young herself. But I believe if you like someone enough then doesnt matter the age as long as its not like to big :S .... 14 yr old dating a 19 yr old or something. Kind of gross.

Also........ YES lol we have been chating along time haha. Sorry I kind of ruined your thread a bit...Changed this into a hole different thread lol. Wee should have made a thread saying what the age limit should be lol.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice photo


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 3, 2006)

Aww, you are very pretty!! Thanks for posting your picture!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really??? Do you live in a town? Alot of people in Regina are that way too, it seems no relationships lately work out here . But its because of the huge age differences. I guess if you really like someone then its ok. Like say if you liked someone that was 18 and he liked you and you guys knew eachother for a long time and had alot of things in commen then its fine...but a 14 yr old girl going for a 20 yr old just to be cool is wrong to me. Its funny this girl I like lives all the way in New York haha. But we have alot in common, shes pretty young herself. But I believe if you like someone enough then doesnt matter the age as long as its not like to big :S .... 14 yr old dating a 19 yr old or something. Kind of gross.

Also........ YES lol we have been chating along time haha. Sorry I kind of ruined your thread a bit...Changed this into a hole different thread lol. Wee should have made a thread saying what the age limit should be lol.

Yeah, i live in this little tourist town-which reminds me. A lot of young people come in the summer and are just looking to hook up! I have been stopped several times in the street b/c ppl wanted to talk to me. And i don't even look much older than I am! But the bad thing is when you are walking downtown you notice that every man in their car is checking you out! Like no its not obvious at all! When i was 15 a motorcyclist honked at me! And its strange b/c i don't dress sluty!Oh btw its ok about the whole thread thing! lol maybe we should start another. But then again this thread was about me and i guess everybody is getting a taste of my personality. Hopefully they like it.....ee-hee oh well!


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, i live in this little tourist town-which reminds me. A lot of young people come in the summer and are just looking to hook up! I have been stopped several times in the street b/c ppl wanted to talk to me. And i don't even look much older than I am! But the bad thing is when you are walking downtown you notice that every man in their car is checking you out! Like no its not obvious at all! When i was 15 a motorcyclist honked at me! And its strange b/c i don't dress sluty!Oh btw its ok about the whole thread thing! lol maybe we should start another. But then again this thread was about me and i guess everybody is getting a taste of my personality. Hopefully they like it.....ee-hee oh well!

Haha.. You have a great personality



.But thats seriously gross a biker honked at you.. like what goes through their heads i swear. This girl on my msn has a friend that is 19 and is dating a guy that is almost 30... I think he will be in 2 months or something. I cant see how girls just dont find that wrong... To me its so gross. Im glad you know to ignore ppl like that though



. And obviously when you have people honking at you in their car they dont want a relationship, just a one night stand sorda thing. But as long as girls keep ignoring them they look like idiots, however the problem is alot of girls dont and it gets to their head and they think they are so cool. So then they stop and talk with them....then they usually regret it later on.. I cant say I know how it feels because I am a guy...and we dont have many women here that just stare at you like guys would. Women are alot more matture, so I dont get any weirdness. The odd I get replies from myspace from gay older guys telling me weird stuff....but for the most part its fine. Maybe you just need to move to a bigger city lol



. Move to Toronto.. Everyone is so worried about their lives, and its so hectic there with traffic etc... they dont have time to check out girls hahaha.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha.. You have a great personality



.But thats seriously gross a biker honked at you.. like what goes through their heads i swear. This girl on my msn has a friend that is 19 and is dating a guy that is almost 30... I think he will be in 2 months or something. I cant see how girls just dont find that wrong... To me its so gross. Im glad you know to ignore ppl like that though



. And obviously when you have people honking at you in their car they dont want a relationship, just a one night stand sorda thing. But as long as girls keep ignoring them they look like idiots, however the problem is alot of girls dont and it gets to their head and they think they are so cool. So then they stop and talk with them....then they usually regret it later on.. I cant say I know how it feels because I am a guy...and we dont have many women here that just stare at you like guys would. Women are alot more matture, so I dont get any weirdness. The odd I get replies from myspace from gay older guys telling me weird stuff....but for the most part its fine. Maybe you just need to move to a bigger city lol



. Move to Toronto.. Everyone is so worried about their lives, and its so hectic there with traffic etc... they dont have time to check out girls hahaha.

Ha thats hilarious! Older gay guys.(i am not againt ppl being gay, but i find it kinda funny)Yeah When i am 18 myself, i think i will be moving to ontario, because I want to go to queens university. But then i will be raped! That will be a highlight. I know a similar story to yours a 19 year girl broke up a relationship for a 30ish old guy and he was married w/ kids! They are now engaged! But anyways i don't know the time at your place but it is 10:30 here and i still need to do homework! So if i want to go to queens i need to start it now! But we can carry on this conversation another time- I am on this site like everyday so i can keep this updated. I guess this is good night!


----------



## TylerD (Oct 3, 2006)

Alrighty, I was about to call it a night myself. I have to work tomorrow (puke) lol so yes I will speak to ya later. It was nice chatting with you haha



.. So goodluck with the homework and good night to ya





Speak soon.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 3, 2006)

You look pretty!


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 3, 2006)

you look pretty.


----------



## Maja (Oct 3, 2006)

You're pretty!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Oct 3, 2006)

ah...very very pretty. Post more


----------



## Satin (Oct 3, 2006)

You look very very beautiful!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow I don't think I have had soo many compliments in my life! Thanks you guys! Normally its once in a blue moon that people say that! So, much appreciated!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 4, 2006)

you look lovely!


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 4, 2006)

Very pretty picture!


----------



## blackmettalic (Oct 4, 2006)

You are really pretty! Glad you are comfortable with posting pics.


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 4, 2006)

You're adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leony (Oct 4, 2006)

You're very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------

